# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

Hello!

I have searched so many threads concerning the problem I am having but have yet to find anything that works.

On Sunday my husband changed our router. We have just moved from Sky to Talk Talk. Before the change, my wireless connection was absolutely fine.

Now, everything else in the house is working on wireless fine (xBox, my smartphone, hubby's PC) except for my crappy Lenovo N 500 (XP SP3).

Here is a copy/paste from my ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Whatevahhhh
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : dlink.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : dlink.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Fast Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-17-23-AE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 29, 2012 8:58:46 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 30, 2012 8:58:46 AM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-9E-53-03


I am currently on a wired connection.

Can anyone please help me?
I also use Norton Internet Security, so not sure if that's messing things up.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

I'll help you, 

First

Press start/run type cmd
At the prompt type: ping 192.168.1.1 and post the result back to me.
At the prompt type: ping "www.google.co.uk" without the quotes
At the prompt type: ping 173.194.66.94

If the first ping to the router times out obviously 
don't try the rest.

Your positive everything else is working with out any problems in the house?
If so we should have you going in no time.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Here are the results of the pings:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping Google

Pinging www-cctld.l.google.com [173.194.66.94] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 173.194.66.94:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 42ms, Maximum = 42ms, Average = 42ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 173.194.66.94

Pinging 173.194.66.94 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=46
Reply from 173.194.66.94: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=46

Ping statistics for 173.194.66.94:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 42ms, Maximum = 43ms, Average = 42ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


Yes, everything else on the connection is running fine.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Thats great news, basically you are connected!

So go to Control panel select: Internet options 
and on the opening page delete everything in the 
home page dialouge box and paste in this: "www.google.co.uk"

Then staying in the "Internet Options Box" click on "Connections"

Put a tick in the box for "Never dial A connection"

Then click on "Lan Settings" and untick everything.

Finally go back to "General tab" and make sure that Google is selected 
as your homepage. Retry connecting.

I assume you are using Internet Explorer, if not can you tell me what you are using.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Thank you for your help.

I tend to use Mozilla Firefox. I have tried the tips you gave me before posting and still can only get a connection through a cable.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

My bad.........I understood that you were using a cable?

If you want to connect wirelessly then lets fix that :grin:


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

I'm not sure if this further info may help:

My husband has security on the connection set up as WPA2 with a long passcode (which I have entered correctly several times).

My husband has made it so the wireless connection does not broadcast.

My husband has to put the MAC addresses of all items to allow them to access the router.

I also have a wireless USB adapter (spare!), but since the network isn't being broadcast, it seems to be useless to me.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

First of all do you know the network passphrase, I assume you do, and also i Assume you are in range of the router wifi.

Press start> Run > paste this into run box> *devmgmt.msc*
Look at your network connections in device manager and make sure that
there are no yellow marks and that the wireless card is enabled.

Then post back!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



createbeauty said:


> I'm not sure if this further info may help:
> 
> My husband has security on the connection set up as WPA2 with a long passcode (which I have entered correctly several times).
> 
> ...


That is your problem right there!

If the network SSID isn't being broadcast then the details of the SSID and>Network type> and Passphrase all need to be entered manually.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

There are no yellow error marks and my wireless card is enabled.

I don't understand why it was working and now it is not. My husband even spent ages on it and he's supposed to be an IT technician.

I keep getting a notice coming up saying that there are wireless connections in range, but obviously they are other people's connections and I don't know their passcode.

My husband even broadcast our connection so I could attempt to connect that way and still no luck. He is currently at work and won't bother with trying to get it working until the weekend (because his computer is fine!). Ugh.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Yes, I have entered everything manually and it still will not connect. My husband used everything the same as the last router but for some reason my laptop alone will not connect.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Here is a guide to connecting to Hidden networks

*How to Connect to Hidden Wireless Networks*

How to Connect to Hidden Wireless Networks | 7 Tutorials


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Is it possible to Unhide the network , have the laptop detect the network automatically,
connect the laptop, then hide the network again.

Your laptop has native wireless card?
and the mac address has been entered on the router?

The situation needs to be simplified to test.

Remove any previous configuration on the laptop for the 
Wireless network, and check the wireless connections 
Ipv4 doesn't have a static ip, if it does remove and set to auto.

Turn Off Mac address option on router.
Turn On Broadcast SSID.

Lower the security of the Wireless to "Open"

Test the Laptop.

If connects without Issue. then turn on the security again.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



Dwarflord said:


> Is it possible to Unhide the network , have the laptop detect the network automatically,
> connect the laptop, then hide the network again.


Yes, my husband tried this on Sunday night and still no luck.

I guess I'm going to have to make him return the router to its defaults and start all over again. I guess I'm a little peeved that he hasn't figured it out since his profession is an IT tech.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Hmm. If he is an IT Tech (lols) he should be able to Identify the issue.
We have solutions, and on occasion it seems like we need a wand to resolve some issues.

:grin:


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

One last thing can you disable Norton for and then try connecting, as some versions of norton have a Network Monitor Module. 

Personally I would uninstall it. Use Avira free antivirus.

Norton sucks!


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



Dwarflord said:


> Hmm. If he is an IT Tech (lols) he should be able to Identify the issue.
> We have solutions, and on occasion it seems like we need a wand to resolve some issues.
> 
> :grin:


Yeah, I guess that's one of the main reasons I'm so fed up with this. :banghead:
I can usually sort things out myself but I have no idea what the heck is wrong with my machine. I do think it is my computer because it's a load of crap. It took forever to get XP on this computer instead of Vista and then hours of trying to get the drivers sorted out.
It worked okay until we switched routers.

Maybe he didn't put the MAC address in correctly or something. But he doesn't want to mess with my computer when he gets home because it's what he does at work all day...

Anyway, under the General tab for my Wireless Network Connection Properties, under Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) properties, do I need to have those ticks for everything to be obtained automatically or do I need to have a DNS server address in there at all?


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



Dwarflord said:


> One last thing can you disable Norton for and then try connecting, as some versions of norton have a Network Monitor Module.
> 
> Personally I would uninstall it. Use Avira free antivirus.
> 
> Norton sucks!


I hate Norton but my IT tech hubby insists on it. And he keeps renewing the subscriptions for it. 

How would I go about disabling Norton properly because it doesn't like being disabled...


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Add Remove Programs LOLs

Seriously.. Press start and run
type: services.msc

Look down the list of services and right click any and all
related to Norton > Properties> Press>Stop and under start up type 
press > Disable

Remember you will have no Anti Virus protection untill you reverse the disable.

I haven't touched Norton for many years, so it might be possable to right click the icon for it on the task bar and see if there is a disable option there.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



createbeauty said:


> Yeah, I guess that's one of the main reasons I'm so fed up with this. :banghead:
> I can usually sort things out myself but I have no idea what the heck is wrong with my machine. I do think it is my computer because it's a load of crap. It took forever to get XP on this computer instead of Vista and then hours of trying to get the drivers sorted out.
> It worked okay until we switched routers.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed that , but everything should be on Auto


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Under Services it's not giving me an option to stop Norton at all. I can disable it via the taskbar, supposedly, but that doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

I guess when my husband gets home I'll make him give me to the details to log in to the router to make sure he has the correct details there. It's the only thing I can think of because I seem to have tried everything else.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Ok good luck, you also have the option of > GO TO Couch, until
progress is made. Lols

Have a great day.


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*



Dwarflord said:


> Ok good luck, you also have the option of > GO TO Couch, until
> progress is made. Lols
> 
> Have a great day.


Yeah, I'm chilling in hubby's gaming chair with my laptop on my lap.

Oh well, I guess I better get other things done before I smash this POS. 

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect to wireless; says media disconnected*

Your Welcome


----------



## createbeauty (May 29, 2012)

Once I got logged into the router, it was just as I expected. The MAC address for my laptop was no longer there.

Seems the router is pretty lame as every time a new MAC address is entered, it bumps off an existing MAC address.

All sorted now! Thanks!


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Great to here it.


----------

